# Just wondering if that's what the Polish girl



## kopite

Może ktoś mi pomóc przetłumaczyć dokładnie o co chodzi? 


"Just wondering if that's what the Polish girl I accidentally stood on the foot of earlier was shouting at me afterward."


----------



## kknd

witaj na forum! obstawiam, że to chyba dość dosłowne sformułowanie, zatem: „Zastanawiałem się, czy [właśnie] to krzyczała na mnie polka [polska dziewczyna], której wcześniej przypadkowo nastąpiłem na stopę.” no w ogólności ktoś zastanawia się co do prawdopodobnie żywiołowej reakcji słownej pewnego dziewczęcia z nad wisły…


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> witaj na forum! obstawiam, że to chyba dość dosłowne sformułowanie, zatem: „Zastanawiałem się, czy [właśnie] to krzyczała na mnie polka [polska dziewczyna], której wcześniej przypadkowo nastąpiłem na stopę.” no w ogólności ktoś zastanawia się co do prawdopodobnie żywiołowej reakcji słownej pewnego dziewczęcia z nad wisły…


Chyba _Polka_ znad _Wisły_?


----------



## kopite

dzięki wielkie za pomoc, nie było to trudne do przetłumaczenia a ja sobie wczoraj komplikowałem to zdanie maksymalnie heh dzięki jeszcze raz


----------



## majlo

kknd said:


> witaj na forum! obstawiam, że to chyba dość dosłowne sformułowanie, zatem: „Zastanawiałem się, czy [właśnie] to krzyczała na mnie polka [...]


Jak taniec może krzyczeć?


----------



## kopite

ekspresyjny musi być chyba


----------



## Ben Jamin

kopite said:


> ekspresyjny musi być chyba



Parę dni temu widziałem film “Żelazna dama” o Margaret Thatcher. Miała ona niemiły zwyczaj wydrwiwania swoich współpracowników gdy robili błędy. Trochę mi ten „taniec polka” przypomina metody Małgośki T.


----------



## dreamlike

W mojej ocenie to bardziej żart sytuacyjny, niż próba wykpiwania kogokolwiek. Stąd już jednak blisko do szyderstwa.


----------



## majlo

Słuchaj się BenJamina, on wie lepiej.


----------



## kknd

kurcze… a tak ładnie zacząłem… (tzn. z dużej litery)


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Słuchaj się BenJamina, on wie lepiej.



Spróbuj zamienić się miejscami w podobnej sytuacji.


----------



## majlo

Niby w jakim celu?


----------

